# Accidentally accept trips while typing



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Since the new app, I've accidentally accepted trips and my cancelation rate is through the roof.

It usually happens when I'm typing or scrolling through a page or pressing play or in any way interacting with my phone. A ping comes up and it's automatically accepted. Often i look at the rating and it's a 4.5 star rating pax.

Seems like I only have 2 options. 1. Accept the crappy trip
2. Cancel

I refuse to being tricked and coerced into taking crappy rides.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Both companies have designed the apps to intentionally cause this effect.

If you don't want the ride, don't take it!

And you shouldn't be texting and driving, lol.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Nonya busy said:


> Since the new app, I've accidentally accepted trips and my cancelation rate is through the roof.
> 
> It usually happens when I'm typing or scrolling through a page or pressing play or in any way interacting with my phone. A ping comes up and it's automatically accepted. Often i look at the rating and it's a 4.5 star rating pax.
> 
> ...


Make sure you're typing a resume and applying to gainful employment,
forget the trip request 
and delete the driver's app ✔➕


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Both companies have designed the apps to intentionally cause this effect.
> 
> If you don't want the ride, don't take it!
> 
> And you shouldn't be texting and driving, lol.


Who said I was texting and driving?

I agree this seems like another trick they use to intimidate you to take crappy rides.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nonya busy said:


> Who said I was texting and driving?
> 
> I agree this seems like another trick they use to intimidate you to take crappy rides.


I'm assuming you are using an Android. iPhone does not have this issue you describe.

On iPhones the notification shows up, and if you click the notification it opens the complete app. No accidental acceptance possible.

My Android would show the app (or most of it) immediately causing accidental acceptance, so I no longer use Android for ride share.

I suppose you can turn notifications off, but then you would obviously have to keep switching back and forth defeating the entire purpose ?‍♂


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Is this while you are already on a ride? Or in between rides?
Is it Lyft or Uber?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Use 1 phone for U/L and another phone for internet browsing/email etc. If necessary, they can be tethered to use only 1 wireless connection.
Resolved.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

This has been going on for at least a year and a half. I keep reporting it and keep getting replies from people who have no idea how to take bug reports.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Fargle said:


> This has been going on for at least a year and a half. I keep reporting it and keep getting replies from people who have no idea how to take bug reports.


I already received a warning about cancels. 


ZenUber said:


> Is this while you are already on a ride? Or in between rides?
> Is it Lyft or Uber?


I'm not texting while driving but it csn happen anytime


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I started reading books months and months ago, instead of surfing on my phone while sitting around.

I'm saving a fortune on data, and I don't accidentally accept crappy pings anymore as a result. That drove me crazy too.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You don’t have to type anything on *******.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Nonya busy said:


> Since the new app, I've accidentally accepted trips and my cancelation rate is through the roof.
> 
> It usually happens when I'm typing or scrolling through a page or pressing play or in any way interacting with my phone. A ping comes up and it's automatically accepted. Often i look at the rating and it's a 4.5 star rating pax.
> 
> ...


I'm still conditioned to accept as quickly as possible. I have Pro now, so that isnt good. I accept shit trips all the time and usually see the distance right as my finger touches the phone. ??‍♂


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Since the new app, I've accidentally accepted trips and my cancelation rate is through the roof.
> 
> It usually happens when I'm typing or scrolling through a page or pressing play or in any way interacting with my phone. A ping comes up and it's automatically accepted. Often i look at the rating and it's a 4.5 star rating pax.
> 
> ...


There is a cancel option for accudentally accepted trips. Not sure if you get dinged or not though


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Nonya busy said:


> I already received a warning about cancels.
> 
> I'm not texting while driving but it csn happen anytime


But it happens while you have another app open?
It sounds like you are getting a request, but not hearing it, and then it gets auto accepted.
See if there are settings for alerts, and sound priorities.
I think I might have had this happen a couple times, and I wasn't sure how it happened. I always cancel a ride I didn't actively accept. Lyft is notorious for doing this. But I think I saw it happen on Uber one time. I use an iPhone.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> There is a cancel option for accudentally accepted trips. Not sure if you get dinged or not though


Alternatively, there is also an option to cancel a trip for "safety" reasons. You will NOT be dinged on CR.

Not sure of what Uber considers the abuse limit of using such "safety" reason is however.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Since the new app, I've accidentally accepted trips and my cancelation rate is through the roof.
> 
> It usually happens when I'm typing or scrolling through a page or pressing play or in any way interacting with my phone. A ping comes up and it's automatically accepted. Often i look at the rating and it's a 4.5 star rating pax.
> 
> ...


 Dont worry about uber pro
I make the same amount of money 
as I did before pro just doing the job
the same way as before.
My acceptance is 32%


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> You don't have to type anything on *******.


Is not that site full of viruses, trojans and all sorts of other electronic gremlins?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Is not that site full of viruses, trojans and all sorts of other electronic gremlins?


The site? No. 
The girls? Yes.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Is not that site full of viruses, trojans and all sorts of other electronic gremlins?


Not that I've noticed but I haven't been paying much attention to the electronics.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

This is why I use my tablet for UberPeople.Net and my phone for the Uber/Lyft apps.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> The site? No.
> The girls? Yes.


Please cite sources


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont worry about uber pro
> I make the same amount of money
> as I did before pro just doing the job
> the same way as before.
> My acceptance is 32%


I did use it to my advantage last night. Said FU to a ping I would have auto accepted before. 9 minutes east, those usually net a 15 min trip. This one was 3 min South, a frickin convenience store.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> This is why I use my tablet for UberPeople.Net, my phone for the Uber/Lyft apps, and my laptop for *******. I know how to truly multitask!


FIFY ??


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rog'O Datto said:


> I did use it to my advantage last night. Said FU to a ping I would have auto accepted before. 9 minutes east, those usually net a 15 min trip. This one was 3 min South, a frickin convenience store.


The point was that crap they are 
offering for doing the crappy rides
wont end up helping you AT ALL
in many markets...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Alternatively, there is also an option to cancel a trip for "safety" reasons. You will NOT be dinged on CR.
> Not sure of what Uber considers the abuse limit of using such "safety" reason is however.


they just sent me this freaking gem
I used not safe to pickup as
the reason for the cancel
5 miles away and they quote 2 minutes eta


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> they just sent me this freaking gem
> I used not safe to pickup as
> the reason for the cancel
> 5 miles away and they quote 2 minutes eta


I see you have an Uber air taxi also, very nice! Was wondering how people went 5 miles in 2 minutes.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> they just sent me this freaking gem
> I used not safe to pickup as
> the reason for the cancel
> 5 miles away and they quote 2 minutes eta


The algorithm knows that your usual rate of highway speed is 150mph.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Try using the old lyft method of driving in the opposite direction till the rider cancels.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Since the new app, I've accidentally accepted trips and my cancelation rate is through the roof.
> 
> It usually happens when I'm typing or scrolling through a page or pressing play or in any way interacting with my phone. A ping comes up and it's automatically accepted. Often i look at the rating and it's a 4.5 star rating pax.
> 
> ...


Exactly right since the update about 4 months ago for me on android. I cancel all of them so my cancel rate is very high on uber.

Prolly designed intentionally but they are screwing passengers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> The site? No.The girls? Yes.


Those gremlins are more biological than electronic.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Those gremlins are more biological than electronic.


Have you ever been to an "adult novelty store?"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Have you ever been to an "adult novelty store?"


If I went into one after high school, I do not remember it.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If I went into one after high school, I do not remember it.


Let's just say that there are alot of electronic appliances these days.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> This is why I use my tablet for UberPeople.Net and my phone for the Uber/Lyft apps.


This^


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Since the new app, I've accidentally accepted trips and my cancelation rate is through the roof.


Same here. It's so much easier for me to accidentally accept while using my phone now, with that mini ping screen overlay.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> The algorithm knows that your usual rate of highway speed is 150mph.


That's why we have 85 mph expressways here in Texas.


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

if its not airport cancel accepted ride by accident not my fault its at the top would take 1 second to place a 1 second delay this is a baked in way to mess up ar & cr rates of ants that care about such silly things


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> That's why we have 85 mph expressways here in Texas


The speed limit does not go that high in Massachusetts, but no one lets that stop him.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> There is a cancel option for accudentally accepted trips. Not sure if you get dinged or not though


Yes they count against you


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> You don't have to type anything on *******.


They do live chat now

FREE!!!!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> They do live chat now
> 
> FREE!!!!


Cool. How's that working for you?


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> This is why I use my tablet for UberPeople.Net and my phone for the Uber/Lyft apps.


Sweet let me know how to get reimbursed by fuber for an uber only phone and i will do it too.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i tend to accidentally decline trips as they come in while im trying to exit a screen or app


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

You can move your keypad on your phone to avoid uber's bs ping location manipulation tactic. Just slide it up the screen a little.


----------

